# CAJUN SMOKED SHRIMP ON CHEESY GRITS



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2016)

Needed to get my smoke fix yesterday. The weather has been kinda lousy.

Didn't want to fire up the Lang, so we thought about some smoked shrimp.

Quick & easy on the Smoke Vault.

Then we thought about putting them on grits.

I love my cheesy grits.

This meal is about as simple as you can get, but oh so tasty!

Here's what we started with.

5 minute white grits, Tone's Cajun seasoning, 12 oz. shrimp, 1/2 stick butter, 2 cups sharp cheddar cheese.













8-28-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 29, 2016






I melted 1/2 stick of butter & mixed it up with some Cajun seasoning.

Then tossed the shrimp in it until they were coated.













8-28-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 29, 2016






Next into the SV at 225 with mesquite chips.

I used mesquite because I knew the shrimp would be done quickly.













8-28-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 29, 2016






They were done in 20 minutes, but still had a nice smoke flavor.













8-28-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 29, 2016






Made the grits as usual & added the 2 cups of cheddar, & cooked until the cheese was all melted.













8-28-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 29, 2016






That's it, onto a plate and we were eating in about 1/2 hour start to finish.

This is one of my favorite comfort food meals. Quick & easy too.













8-28-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 29, 2016






Thanks for looking guys!

Al


----------



## b-one (Aug 29, 2016)

Tasty looking meal Al! I need to smoke some shrimp.:drool


----------



## mike w (Aug 29, 2016)

Yet another to add to the list. Looks so tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 29, 2016)

Gritty! 

Looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2016)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking meal Al! I need to smoke some shrimp.





Mike W said:


> Yet another to add to the list. Looks so tasty!


Thanks guys!

Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 30, 2016)

Al that looks good I just did Grits for the first time a few weeks back.Served mine with a poach Egg under them

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Gritty!
> 
> Looks great!


Thanks Case!

Al


tropics said:


> Al that looks good I just did Grits for the first time a few weeks back.Served mine with a poach Egg under them
> 
> Richie


Oh I love them with eggs. Grits with a pad of butter melting on top & salt & pepper.

Then a couple of eggs with runny yolks to dip the grits in.

Oh yea & bacon too!! Dip the bacon in the grits!

I think I'm getting carried away here!

Anyhow thanks Richie!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2016)

Interesting.    Looks very tasty thou.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2016)

MMMMmmmm----20 minutes @ 225° (Thanks I needed that)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta try most of that---Love everything except the Grits!

Thanks Al,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Points.

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks good, Al. That's a point worthy dish.

Shrimp and cheese grits is a favorite of mine. I sprinkle the shrimp with some Tony C's, and saute them. Haven't tried smoking them yet, but I will.

I serve it with andouille and onion gravy and, this time of year, fried green tomatoes as a side dish.

My version takes a bit longer as I use standard stone ground grits, not the quick cook type.

.


----------



## Bummed (Aug 30, 2016)

My wife said I need to make her some of this now.  It looks amazing AL!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Interesting.    Looks very tasty thou.





Bearcarver said:


> MMMMmmmm----20 minutes @ 225° (Thanks I needed that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dls1 said:


> Looks good, Al. That's a point worthy dish.
> 
> Shrimp and cheese grits is a favorite of mine. I sprinkle the shrimp with some Tony C's, and saute them. Haven't tried smoking them yet, but I will.
> 
> ...





Bummed said:


> My wife said I need to make her some of this now. It looks amazing AL!


Thanks a lot guys!

It is much appreciated!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 2, 2016)

SA, That looks excellent , I like the shrimp on the grits idea!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, That looks excellent , I like the shrimp on the grits idea!


Thanks CM, it's good stuff!

Al


----------



## donr (Sep 12, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMmmmm----20 minutes @ 225° (Thanks I needed that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear,

Is it the taste or texture.  I had "whipped" grits somewhere, that I think was made from corn flour instead of corn meal.  The texture was that of mashed potatoes.

Don


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2016)

donr said:


> Bear,
> 
> Is it the taste or texture.  I had "whipped" grits somewhere, that I think was made from corn flour instead of corn meal.  The texture was that of mashed potatoes.
> 
> Don


It's been awhile, but It reminded me of the "Poi" I had in Hawaii----No flavor!! I didn't mind the texture, but food has to have flavor. IMO

However that cheesy stuff might be better---Cheese makes most things better. Might not help Poi though.

This stuff Al made has to be great, with the Cheese & the Shrimp & the Cajun Seasoning---I'm In!!!

Bear


----------



## sundown farms (Sep 12, 2016)

I have been thinking about something like that. Nice to know that 225 for 20 worked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2016)

Sundown Farms said:


> I have been thinking about something like that. Nice to know that 225 for 20 worked.


Yea you have to keep an eye on them, so you don't over cook them.

These were small shrimp, so if you use bigger ones they would take a little longer.

Al


----------



## link (Sep 13, 2016)

Al, that looks pretty fantastic! Be careful making this kind of food. I made Smoked Cheese grits topped with caramelized onions, mushrooms and homemade bacon for my wife one weekend and now this is what she expects for breakfast every Sunday. 

I am going to have to try it with Shrimp.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 13, 2016)

Shrimp and grits is my kinda comfort food!! Low country breakfast at its finest.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2016)

link said:


> Al, that looks pretty fantastic! Be careful making this kind of food. I made Smoked Cheese grits topped with caramelized onions, mushrooms and homemade bacon for my wife one weekend and now this is what she expects for breakfast every Sunday.
> 
> I am going to have to try it with Shrimp.


Thank you my friend!

I'll tell you what!

I really like the sound of that Sunday breakfast!

Al


Mdboatbum said:


> Shrimp and grits is my kinda comfort food!! Low country breakfast at its finest.


I agree!

It's something I could eat 3 or 4 times a week & not get tired of it.

Al


----------



## fatboycoalition (Sep 13, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> It's been awhile, but It reminded me of the "Poi" I had in Hawaii----No flavor!! I didn't mind the texture, but food has to have flavor. IMO
> 
> However that cheesy stuff might be better---Cheese makes most things better. Might not help Poi though.
> 
> ...


That just means you didnt have good poi, it was too fresh...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2016)

FATBOYCOALITION said:


> That just means you didnt have good poi, it was too fresh...


I have no idea!

However the people from Hawaii who were eating the same stuff, loved it.

Bear


----------



## disco (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks absolutely delicious, Al!

Disco


----------



## gary s (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks great Al,  Love Shrimp  and Grits,   I have grits a couple time a week    Nice Meal  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

Disco said:


> Looks absolutely delicious, Al!
> 
> Disco





gary s said:


> Looks great Al,  Love Shrimp  and Grits,   I have grits a couple time a week    Nice Meal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guys!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Sep 18, 2016)

I love shrimp! Yours look fantastic Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> I love shrimp! Yours look fantastic Al!


Thanks Jay!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 19, 2016)

Two of my favorite foods, Al--shrimp and grits.  I like my grits with bacon grease mixed into them, but the cheese sure sounds good.  That's the nice thing about grits---they taste like whatever you add to them.

POINTS for this one.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 19, 2016)

Al, not sure how I missed this great thread !  Very nice quick meal....  Thumbs Up


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Fantastic Al, another winner!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Two of my favorite foods, Al--shrimp and grits.  I like my grits with bacon grease mixed into them, but the cheese sure sounds good.  That's the nice thing about grits---they taste like whatever you add to them.
> 
> POINTS for this one.
> 
> Gary





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Al, not sure how I missed this great thread ! Very nice quick meal....





redheelerdog said:


> Fantastic Al, another winner!


Thanks a lot Justin, John, & Gary!

I like the bacon grease idea Gary, the next batch I'll try it instead of butter!

Al


----------

